# About time they showed up



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Pretty good concentration of them on the buildings and sidewalk near the mill pond this morning, now to just find feeding fish


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Much of the water from above Parmalee to the pond is very near 70 degrees. Everyone should take care to fight fish as quickly as possible and make sure they’re in good shape and holding upright on their own before release.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

One of the trout lakes I fished was like bath water. There were still fish feeding on the surface though. I said forget this noise. I'll come back in the Fall when the fish have a decent chance of surviving a fight and a release without going belly-up. If you're fishing in order to fill a pan, then great. But there are plenty of bluegills for that too...


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

PunyTrout said:


> One of the trout lakes I fished was like bath water. There were still fish feeding on the surface though. I said forget this noise. I'll come back in the Fall when the fish have a decent chance of surviving a fight and a release without going belly-up. If you're fishing in order to fill a pan, then great. But there are plenty of bluegills for that too...


Yes there are


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Go get ya some brushbuster. If seasons open it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks. Personally I'd eat trout over gills any day.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

PunyTrout said:


> One of the trout lakes I fished was like bath water. There were still fish feeding on the surface though. I said forget this noise. I'll come back in the Fall when the fish have a decent chance of surviving a fight and a release without going belly-up. If you're fishing in order to fill a pan, then great. But there are plenty of bluegills for that too...


Trout and bluegills are completely different flesh. Both are good, but far from the same when it comes to table fare. 

Personally, when the water heats up I try to find the prime trout waters that rarely if ever get to warm to be comfortable releasing fish since it isn't much fun going out and catching a meal real quick and knowing knowing if you keep fishing you are likely to damage the fish. I have a feeling I will be looking for those streams with optimal temps this week, likely will have to travel as my area waters are somewhat marginal.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I wasn't trying to suggest that trout and bluegill are equal in taste as table fare.Although both are great.

I was merely suggesting that when the water temperature is 70 degrees and you plan to catch and release you should probably consider fishing different water or bring a frying pan with you.

There's no sense in deluding one's self in practicing catch and release and then the fish just end up belly up after you've had your fun and are headed back home.

Skamania are often the victims of catch and release in the hot Summer temps as well.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

PunyTrout said:


> I wasn't trying to suggest that trout and bluegill are equal in taste as table fare.Although both are great.
> 
> I was merely suggesting that when the water temperature is 70 degrees and you plan to catch and release you should probably consider fishing different water or bring a frying pan with you.
> 
> ...


Now that you mention skams, maybe I should try to find one of those fresh delicious steelhead one of these days. If the water isn't too hot they are suckers for spinners, I will be building the new and improved batch soon!


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

What about night time river mousing? Is that a viable option for browns without harm?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Only if temperatures drop low enough into the 60s overnight to give the fish hours of recovery before it goes over 70 again. Check the morning water temp at the nearest upstream dam or gauge and if it's over 70 that stretch is out. Right now it's 71 at Mio, 72 at Alcona and warmer yet as you go downstream so they're done until we get some rain and/or cooler nights. Parmalee is 68, topping out just over 70. That's doable with care but take a thermometer and check at 9pm, temp over 71 and it's a no go. Upstream from there is probably fine, smaller streams too.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

This is pretty interesting. Radar picked up a massive cloud of Mayflies over Lake Erie last week.

https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo.../mayflies-lake-erie-weather-radar/1658606001/


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

And they are starting to show in radar @ Lake Saint Clair.
https://www.clickondetroit.com/weat...-explosion-caught-on-radar-over-metro-detroit

Can the main hatch @ Hexes still be in the future in our northern rivers?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't know which rivers you're thinking of but it's pretty much done on the Au Sable.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

MOOD did a segment on Hex fishing. The Hex is in the 2nd segment of the show.

Bonus points if you notice the tick crawling up Lukes arm...


----------

